# Official poster for Waxstock released



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

The official poster for Waxstock has been released and it is stunning. Inspired by the original Woodstock poster, this piece was first drawn and then brought right up to date by vectorising - we think it bridges the generation gap nicely. Official limited edition A2 matt prints will be available for sale at the show for £7.95 (only 200 will be made).










Download the higher res poster at www.waxstock.com


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news if you have had these printed already but Elite Car Care is on the list in the bottom right corner twice.
Just thought id let you know 


Drew.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't tell them that! The price will go up now for the mistake and hence more limited ha ha


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

andrewone said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news if you have had these printed already but Elite Car Care is on the list in the bottom right corner twice.
> Just thought id let you know
> 
> 
> Drew.


A double mention, thanks guys! :wave:

Alex


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry Alex, unfortunately an early unproofed image has been uploaded. i will get the proofed copy up shortly.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't like the fact the green and red rotary parts end at differing curvatures.. meaning the red line/gap isn't uniform all round.


----------

